# Jaguar X - Type ?



## JoT

Has anyone owned or have experience of a Jaguar X-Type?

My new job involves a lot of motorway driving so I get given an allowance for a leased car, thought of a petrol engine X-Type because of the AWD









I have always tried to get a British car, I am not sure if this isn't a misplaced sense of loyalty or wether I should just get a German car and be done with it









Trouble is the reviews I have read of the X-Type on "What Car" are so mixed with some real horror stories


----------



## jasonm

A friend of mine has one, the diesel version, seems a nice enough car, Ford Mondeo underpinnings,

I think the Germans make better cars in this sector, BMWs 330 is a fantastic car, Audi A6 is nice too.....









Soooo, cant you get the Mustang that you wanted a few years ago?









Or has the midlife crisis past?


----------



## foztex

mate of mine has one and does a lot of mileage, he is very happy with it but has had recurring electrical problems (dead dash). Its been fine for the last year though.

Personally I would go with Jase's recommendations on BMW or Audi though.

cheers

Andy


----------



## JoT

jasonm said:


> Soooo, cant you get the Mustang that you wanted a few years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or has the midlife crisis past?


Firmly in the mid-life crisis Jase









I wonder what the CO2 rating is for a Mustang


----------



## Garry

A builder friend of mine owns one. I've driven it and would honestly say it's just ok!

Try an Audi A4 turbo diesel - superb build quality and performance, a much better buy imo...


----------



## dougal74

I drive a BMW 330d Sport and my wife an Audi A4 2.5 TDi, and neither has missed a beat. I found the Jaguar a little cramped inside and the diesel is only available in front wheel drive and as a manual.

For the money I wouldn't buy the Jag.


----------



## JonW

Its a mondeo in drag







not a real jag etc.














driven by middle managers who think they look cooler cos its got the jag badge... or so im told 

The Audi and the BMW are much better... if you go Audi beware their sports seats. I had a terrible bad back and so did my other half when we had an A3 sport. It wasnt until we gave it back and were talking to a mate who also had just given his back that between us the penny dropped that it was the seats that were killing us all. If you look the top stick outs way more than the bottom - its an awaful design









If you go diesel on the Audi you need the newer engines, the old 1.8 was vile compared to the 2.0 liter - im not sure about the larger ones but you could feel the vibes on the 1.8 all the time - the 2.0 turbo was smooth as silk in comparison.

having driven both A4 and 330 (petrol and diesel) Id say... Get the beemer... its the better car imho.


----------



## Paul

I have never been in a position to drive any of the cars mentioned, however, I would get the Jaguar purely because it isn't a BMW or Audi.

Just say the word "Jaguar" it has meaning, feeling and feels good on the tongue. Don't follow the herd... ...

Paul D


----------



## MarkF

Paul said:


> I have never been in a position to drive any of the cars mentioned, however, I would get the Jaguar purely because it isn't a BMW or Audi.
> 
> Just say the word "Jaguar" it has meaning, feeling and feels good on the tongue. Don't follow the herd... ...
> 
> Paul D


Totall agree with the first comment Paul. German cars, how can they be so coveted when they are utterly devoid of any style? I had an A4 and never ever washed it, I just couldn't work up the enthusiasm.









"Jaguar" also means "special" to me, unfortunately "X-Type" means "Mondeo"









John, why not this, it should go someway to satisfying your capri 3.0/mustang yearnings.


----------



## Jeremy67

What about taking the cash option (if there is one) and getting a used Rover 75 or maybe a Jag S-Type.


----------



## Seamaster73

A couple of years ago I test-drove a Jag X-Type 2.5 Sport, a Saab 93 Aero, a BMW 320 and an MG ZT190.

Surprisingly, the MG was the best one to drive, by a country mile. Next best was the Jag.

The BMW and Saab were very disappointing, I thought. And hugely overpriced comparing specs.


----------



## JoT

Seamaster73 said:


> Surprisingly, the MG [ZT190] was the best one to drive, by a country mile.


I agree 100% .... it's my current drive .... I would buy another one if they were still in production









I agree with comments about German cars; can't argue with the engineering, but I am just not keen on them for some reason ..... maybe it is as Mark says "devoid of style"









Paul "Jaguar" ...... it does sound nice







.... better than "Audi" with all it's patents







X-Type = Mondeo, well the Mondeo is a good platform







I could get a basic S-Type but I usually prefer a better specified smaller car and use the savings to buy watches









Mark wtf is that car you posted?


----------



## rhaythorne

Chrysler 300C?


----------



## chrisb

the AWD X-types are very good to drive, but their isn't a lot of headroom & legroom in the back.

The car does corners like it's on rails though!

I drove one for my Police safe driving course, I normally drive a deisel Mondeo, and although the X-type is a completely different car, I soon felt totally at ease with it. BTW I scored 232 out of a possible 234


----------



## Dave ME

rhaythorne said:


> Chrysler 300C?


I rented one of those in the US while on holiday last year. They're very cool looking, but also very American in that the one I had used a a very lazy auto box and there was a sense that the steering wheel was only indirectly associated with the front wheels. The underpinnings are previous generation Merc, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## MarkF

John, yes it's the 300C.










I am not much interested in cars, it takes something special to grab my attention and my eyes poppped out when I saw my first 300C, I still smile when I see one.







It has absolutely massive presence, more than any other car I know of and it has a big metal to glass ratio, always a good thing in my book









I don't want to offend anybody with a BMW/Audi/Merc and I should have said "IMO" before, but to me, they are utterly bland, all fun designed right out of them.







My heart sinks when I see a review of a new Jap/Korean/Yank car that says it's nearly up to European standards in style and interior design.







I know exactly what that means, a car without flair with dull black/brushed aluminium dismal interior guaranteed to depress me. I reckon the 300C is a right smack in the chops to european car-a-likes, I think it's great


----------



## jwg663

Have you seen the estate version of the 300C?

.

Two words...

.

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.

I don't know how the designers talked the bosses into it.

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## Seamaster73

MarkF said:


> I am not much interested in cars, it takes something special to grab my attention and my eyes poppped out when I saw my first 300C, I still smile when I see one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has absolutely massive presence, more than any other car I know of and it has a big metal to glass ratio, always a good thing in my book


A twenty-first century Rover P5 if ever there was one. It's glorious.


----------



## JoT

That's a lot of car for the money and the 300C 3.0 V6 CRD looks interesting with a CO2 of 215 and a 0 to 62 in 7.6 seconds for the price of a small BMW or a medium spec X-Type









It is different, and I imagine it would be quite a head turner, the inside doesn't look that great.

It would be a real departure for me as I have usually gone for sports saloons ..... but I must admit it is tempting


----------



## dougal74

The 300C saloons and estates are great value for money in diesel form. You are basically buying the old Mercedes E320 CDi but with some stand-out styling, the newer engine but the old 5-speed auto and an "american" interior (i.e. lots of equipment and plastic leather/wood).

JoT - Do you have a list of what cars you can pick from?


----------



## JoT

dougal74 said:


> JoT - Do you have a list of what cars you can pick from?


As far as I recall it just has to be "fit for purpose", whilst in theory anything is allowed I guess they might get a bit sniffy if I bought a Caterham


----------



## Roy

There is a 3-4 month waiting list here for a 300c as I was thinking about getting one a few months ago.

In a rush of blood last February I bought a Chrysler Crossfire. 3.2 Litre V6. I have only done 3000 miles in it, I have no time to go out in it as all my money is spent paying for the bloody thing besides I have a Lambretta now.  The wife hates it, can't get the kids in it (It's only a two seater), can't afford the petrol to run it, she cannot get out of it if she does manage to get in, I love it.







It's gonna have to go though, it is such a waste of money. I just hope it is worth more than I owe on it.


----------



## PhilM

Does it come with a free watch


----------



## Roy

It can Phil,


----------



## lordridley

JOT, the other day, in The Times, I read, that the Jag X type is listed as having the highest safety factor in its class. ESP, a turbo diesel, fwd, what more can you need? Safety, style and economy and obviously in brg!

regards, Ridley


----------



## Roger

One of the chaufer cars at our daughters recent wedding was one of these Jags.....yes it was quite and comfortable, but the one thing that really let it down was the gearbox. It was an auto...I own a VW with a 6 speed DSG box, and it is so vastly superior to the Jags, that I was amazed.....in the Jag, every change was very clearly noticable....unless it was faulty.....I would class it as awful, and that from an auto lover.

Roger


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> The wife hates it, can't get the kids in it ....


Sounds perfect Roy


----------



## hakim

John, European cars only or are you open to other makes too?

If you need a comfy and safe motorway cruiser I highly reccomend the Subaru Legacy. Fantastic car, all wheel drive, superb sounding boxer engine and typical Japanese reliability. The station wagon can load tons of stuff and still handles like a WRC  Check out the latest models.

It doesn't have the "wow" factor of a BMW or Merc, just a no-nonsense car.


----------



## dougal74

Roy said:


> There is a 3-4 month waiting list here for a 300c as I was thinking about getting one a few months ago.
> 
> In a rush of blood last February I bought a Chrysler Crossfire. 3.2 Litre V6. I have only done 3000 miles in it, I have no time to go out in it as all my money is spent paying for the bloody thing besides I have a Lambretta now.  The wife hates it, can't get the kids in it (It's only a two seater), can't afford the petrol to run it, she cannot get out of it if she does manage to get in, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna have to go though, it is such a waste of money. I just hope it is worth more than I owe on it.


Various brokers can get you into a new 300C with delivery miles straight away for less than list. Daimler Chrysler are trying to keep residuals strong by limiting supply... a little like Roy! 

The Crossfire does well in some parts of the country, there are a few for sale at Car Giant which should give you a guide on trade prices (they source at auction and add on Â£1250 after all costs): -

"04" 3.2 Coupe 30k Â£13,499

"05" 3.2 Conv 7k Â£16,999


----------



## dougal74

JoT said:


> dougal74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoT - Do you have a list of what cars you can pick from?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I recall it just has to be "fit for purpose", whilst in theory anything is allowed I guess they might get a bit sniffy if I bought a Caterham
Click to expand...

Some comparisons from RBS contract hire based on 12k pa 3+36months: -

A6 Avant 2.7 TDi Multitronic Â£467

BMW 330d SE Touring Auto Â£500

Chrysler 300C Touring 3.0 V6 CRD Â£487

Jaguar X-Type 2.2d Sport Premium Estate Â£474

My choice would be the Audi, followed by the Chrysler. The Jag comes fully loaded at this price, a lesser spec'd car can be had for less than Â£400pm. Which would then mean an A4 or a 320d for price comparison.


----------



## oldfogey

..and don't forget the taxman! If this benefit has to suffer tax, be aware of the CO2 rating for that car and cost the tax amount in. Generally autos raise the tax, though the DSG and CVT gearboxes on the VWs and the Audi 2.7 have little penalty, and diesels edge out petrols. The AA website has a decent calculator.


----------



## jasonm

> 12k


This is the crap bit, all the lease firms quote 12K







Its a totally unrealistic mileage limit, you start to get quotes for 25k+ pa then watch the prices climb rapidly....

I think my company pays Â£480 for a 30k a year fully maintained lease on a Â£18k car (VW Bora)


----------



## JoT

Here's a good calculator from Times Motoring

http://times.cashorcar.co.uk/default.html?...162929892814698

You get hammered if you don't go diesel


----------



## jasonm

Your right John, but Im a diesel convert, I love mine, 150 bhp, 241lbs ft of torque, and you try the BMW 330 D, its amazing,







I cant see the downside to diesel these days


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> I cant see the downside to diesel these days


Until you forget and tank the things up with unleaded


----------



## JoT

jasonm said:


> Your right John, but Im a diesel convert, I love mine, 150 bhp, 241lbs ft of torque, and you try the BMW 330 D, its amazing,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see the downside to diesel these days


I guess I am just prejudiced, its been a long time since I have had a diesel.

I would really miss the growl of my MG ZT190's Powertrain KV6 though







and the performance, ride and road holding







it also came with loads of extras that BMW/Audi/Jaguar charge a fortune for - Sat Nav. Multi CD Changer, Cruise Control, TV Tuner, Metallic Paint, Front Armrest, Mats and not to mention the rear seat ski hatch







(for the longbows!)

I can keep running it and collect the 40p / 25p a mile although at an average of 30 mpg it isn't great and the mileage is likely to be around 25k a year







or I can get a PCP backed by the company and get a leased car. I can make the books balance if I get a diesel but would have to pay in if I got a petrol









Final moan ... diesel is nasty smelly stuff as well


----------



## jasonm

Please please please, book a test drive in a BMW 330D









If you havent had a go in a new performance diesel for a while your in for a pleasent surprise 

I think VW have a monster v10 diesel out now too


----------



## rhaythorne

You turning into a "diesel-head" Jason?


----------



## dougal74

jasonm said:


> Please please please, book a test drive in a BMW 330D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you havent had a go in a new performance diesel for a while your in for a pleasent surprise
> 
> I think VW have a monster v10 diesel out now too


My 330d is a 2002(they are more powerful now) but still puts out 184 bhp and 410 Nm of torque and is good for more than 140 mph (just ask Jenson Button and the Gendarmes) and will do 0-60 mph in 8.3 secs.

That easily bears comparison with a ZT190 given the torque.


----------



## limey

jasonm said:


> I think VW have a monster v10 diesel out now too


That's right. The CEO has had a VW Toureg for 2 years? and it has the V10 TDI motor. I had to drive it into NYC in the snow, it goes like sh!t off a shovel. Unbelievably quiet, too. Would never, and I mean never, know that it was a diesel. It was his favorite car for a while, and he's had some sweet rides, too. (S600 V12, XJS V12, S500 V8, the list goes onnnn)

Martin


----------



## Seamaster73

JoT said:


> diesel is nasty smelly stuff as well


It's not the fuel of gentlemen.


----------



## MarkF

Seamaster73 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> diesel is nasty smelly stuff as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the fuel of gentlemen.
Click to expand...









I had a diesel once, a Vectra 1.7TD, how cool is that?







Never again, it stinks, when you fill up,you always get it on your hands, then your shirt, then you stink, the paper dispenser never has any and you get to stand it so your shoes stink too. Diesels suck


----------



## oldfogey

I'll stick up for diesels, too. Partner has a Volvo S60 D5, the 2.4litre five-cylinder. It goes very quickly when you want it too, cruises very quietly and comfortably on the motorway and can combine 70mph average speed with 50mpg between Hertfordshire and Yorkshire regularly. They're a bargain when pre-registered.


----------



## limey

MarkF said:


> it stinks, when you fill up,you always get it on your hands, then your shirt, then you stink, the paper dispenser never has any and you get to stand it so your shoes stink too. Diesels suck


So move to New Jersey, where it is illegal to dispense your own gas / diesel


----------



## Mrcrowley

Hey John

How about a Pagani Zonda F Roadster?


----------



## JoT

Seamaster73 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> diesel is nasty smelly stuff as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the fuel of gentlemen.
Click to expand...


















That's it then, I better get a diesel


----------



## jasonm

rhaythorne said:


> You turning into a "diesel-head" Jason?












Fear not Rich  If it was 'my' car and cost was no problem then I would have petrol, i.e a 330 petrol over the 330d, mostly because I love high revving engines







( I had a pal with a VTEC Honda that was amazing at 9000 rpm) but as a company car option with tax to pay etc ( and the hassle of doing a tank of fuel a day in a petrol car) the diesel is the only way to go


----------



## rhaythorne

You had me worried there for a moment


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> Fear not Rich  If it was 'my' car and cost was no problem then I would have petrol, i.e a 330 petrol over the 330d, mostly because I love high revving engines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I had a pal with a VTEC Honda that was amazing at 9000 rpm) but as a company car option with tax to pay etc ( and the hassle of doing a tank of fuel a day in a petrol car) the diesel is the only way to go


**** me mate! The above quote coupled with a baby on the way, you're sounding very very old


----------



## jasonm

It gets worse Paul,









Recently I find myself turning over from Radio 1 to Jeremy Vine on Radio 2 at lunchtimes









I still dont own a cardi though 

I think I need go out and take some drugs or something, just to act young again


----------



## Bladerunner

jasonm said:


> I think I need go out and take some drugs or something, just to act young again


Jase,







forget the drugs mate: get yourself a nice new watch from Roy - then go out.


----------



## jasonm

Good idea









Roys watches are way better value......

''A watch is for life, crack only lasts about 15 minutes''


----------



## pg tips

The 710 bought me a beige cardigan last Christmas









At least it was a zip front and not those chunky buttons. I smilled and said "that's nice dear" Wore it under duress on Boxing day then I put it in the wardrobe, where it has stayed ever since.


----------



## jasonm

Excellent


----------



## pg tips

should mention we went round my family on boxing day! My dad took the piss something rotten, "Not even I wear a cardy" he laughed!

btw even I don't listen to Vine. wogan yes but that's about it on radio 2, then I put 5 live on.


----------



## Bladerunner

jasonm said:


> Good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roys watches are way better value......
> 
> ''A watch is for life, crack only lasts about 15 minutes''


Sounds like a good plan to me Jase.


----------



## Marky

Roger said:


> One of the chaufer cars at our daughters recent wedding was one of these Jags.....yes it was quite and comfortable, but the one thing that really let it down was the gearbox. It was an auto...I own a VW with a 6 speed DSG box, and it is so vastly superior to the Jags, that I was amazed.....in the Jag, every change was very clearly noticable....unless it was faulty.....I would class it as awful, and that from an auto lover.
> 
> Roger


But the VW DSG gearbox is a manual box not an auto. It has 2 clutches and can change gear for you but it is not an auto.

Link to DSG Info - if anyones interested


----------

